# ADT's



## hylights (Oct 12, 2014)

I have had my boy Vision in training and taking lessons and he is coming along so well, my trainer was judging the driven dressage portion of a schooling ADT in late august and I went and watched as I hadn't ever gone to one. It looked like a lot of fun, and I thought next year ....

Now my trainer is having just a small schooling show at her barn and is going to do ridden dressage in the morning and an ADT in the afternoon, I have not done hazards or cones and we have been working on bending, defining his trots, ( he would stay in a working trot all day!) we still have 2 more lessons before the show, I guess I better learn the test?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 12, 2014)

What a lovely Boy !! Best of luck at the show


----------



## sdust (Oct 13, 2014)

What harness are you using?


----------



## Al B (Oct 13, 2014)

ADT's are a great way to get started in Combined Driving. You will have fun, learn a lot and be in a relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## hylights (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank-you!

His harness is a Yonies Pleasure with their Euro collar, I'm pretty happy with it, but I'm thinking ( not for this schooling show) will I be able to do dressage at an ADT in it?

I think it will be a good learning experience!


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow - you've both come so far and he's looking absolutely gorgeous!

As to the ? re: collar/dressage - you'll have to check. It might be accepted at the lower levels that you'd start at, but then again maybe not. You might have to go with a traditional breast collar for everything BUT marathon. Best to check.


----------



## sundancer (Oct 16, 2014)

I remember Vision as a yearling. I have always thought he was so pretty and would make an awesome driving horse! You have done a wonderful job with him. I don't know a whole lot about AD but he looks like he fits right in with it. I thought the same of Coty. You will have to let me know how he is doing with driving training.

I am so glad you are having fun with him (them!) Enjoy!

Maybe sometime a bunch of us can get together and do a trail drive or the beach!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Al B (Oct 16, 2014)

Your Eurocollar is just fine for dressage. If you plan to get serious I would recommend getting rid of those wire spoke wheels. I have seen them fold under not too much pressure. And, by the way, an ADT is pretty casual. Good luck and remember to have fun.


----------



## hylights (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank-you all!

Yesterday at the end of our lesson we did the training level test, then we worked on walk transitions , next week I will try the prelim test, 

Thank-you Al B, I will be looking for steel wheels for the cart, in the spring, these seem ok for now, they are very heavy duty rims compared to EE carts I've had previously, I'm happy to hear I can keep using the Euro, it is working well.

Thank- you paintponylvr, 

Thanks Julie, I loved Vision from our first meeting, I appreciate him so much more the more I drive him!

I loved Cody on video for like 6 months before I went to see him, I was also thinking he'd make a really flashy driving horse, he is doing well with long lining , all of the harness pieces, ground driving off the halter, but we need to get his dental done before we progress further, dentist coming tomorrow, fingers crossed!

I would Love to meet up for a drive on the beach, or trails!


----------



## Jules (Oct 25, 2014)

He is a lovely boy, you can tell you are enjoying driving him from not only your posts, but also the expression on your face in the pictures.

I have never been to an ADT but hope you have fun, be sure to post some pics afterward


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 25, 2014)

he is going sooo well. have a good time and let us know about it.


----------

